# MPG while pulling



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

My 2017 Chevy 1500 5.3 is only getting like 7 MPG pulling my 23' Majek. I already have a aftermarket exhaust, what else can I do do get this up a bit. I hate to go buy a $60,000 diesel to pull my boat 3 to 4 times a month.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Davidsel47 said:


> My 2017 Chevy 1500 5.3 is only getting like 7 MPG pulling my 23' Majek. I already have a aftermarket exhaust, what else can I do do get this up a bit. I hate to go buy a $60,000 diesel to pull my boat 3 to 4 times a month.


I put on a helix spacer on my Chevy 1500. And I saw a difference. I donâ€™t know how it works on a newer truck. Mine was a 04


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Keep it 60-65mph....


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

sgrem said:


> Keep it 60-65mph....


lol, Its exactly what my brother told me!
Its just so hard :headknock


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

I concur w/Sgrem. Slow down and keep your rpms low. When I pull, my max is 65-70 mph, and anything over is just to pass someone. I drive an 05 DMAX and average 10.5; no matter what I pull. In my humble opinion, I would keep the 2017 vice going in dept for $60,000.


----------



## LDBuckslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

You might look into a bolt on supercharger. It will give you more HP but also more low end torque which is what you need for towing. You can get these systems for around 6 to 7K


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

You can add a cold air intake. I would go with AFE and use the dry media filter instead of the oiled nightmares. I used to get 5-7 hauling with a tahoe keeping it at 70mph or less. I get 10-12 with the diesel running 75 +/-


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a 2015 Chevy, and I know I'm about to get 7mpg heading to Rockport today. I bet I'll get about 11 on the way home Monday though. 25 headwind and a big ole t-top just isn't a good combo.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Ford Super Duty in 6.2 gas......Heavy loads 7.7. Boat.....JH Performance B 225.....10 Mpg.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Wedge said:


> Ford Super Duty in 6.2 gas......Heavy loads 7.7. Boat.....JH Performance B 225.....10 Mpg.


Got similar boat/rig and almost same mileage ... towing boat 70-75 ... 9/10 mpg ... 425lbs of torque helps ... almost a diesel # ...
.


----------



## reeljustice24 (Sep 2, 2018)

I tow a 24' SS with my 5.7 Suburban tow/haul engaged at 60mph and get an avg if 12mpg. Just find that sweet spot and work with what you got. Good luck.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

BMW x5 with 3 liter diesel.
26ft Southshore with oversize TTop weighs 6500 pounds.
14 mpg towing at 70mph. 18 mpg towing at 60mph. Get 35mpg empty.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

sgrem said:


> BMW x5 with 3 liter diesel.
> 26ft Southshore with oversize TTop weighs 6500 pounds.
> 14 mpg towing at 70mph. 18 mpg towing at 60mph. Get 35mpg empty.


Next thing you know you'll be telling us your wife has one and she tows horses with it ...
.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Holy moly....forgot about that. Had boats only on my mind.

Yes wifes BMW x5 with 3 liter diesel.
2 horse trailer (giant hunter jumper oldenburg draft horses) 7000 pounds loaded.
She gets 17-18mpg pulling at 65mph. More aerodynamic.


----------



## mudboat (Jun 26, 2016)

Your MPG is normal driving a breadbox while towing,the stories of upper teens are just that.You can buy a lot of fuel for 60k unless that's the excuse for a new truck and even with a diesel the extra 10k upfront cost plus maintenance you wont break even till about 120k miles.


----------



## Aktx (Jan 18, 2017)

2000 f350 4x4 powerstroke drw 6 speed manual. 16.5 mpg empty to Florida, returning with 33 contender 12.5 k lbs, 10.5 mpg. Good old workhorse,never misses a beat.


----------



## MAGNUM (Jun 25, 2004)

2018 GMC 6.2L towing Pathfinder 2300HPS. I get about 9 mpg into the wind, about 11 down wind @ 75 mph.

Average 20 - 22 mpg unloaded.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*8mpg*

i get about 8mpg pulling the oversize bathtub. but i run about 70 to 80mph. i'm normally in a hurry when i'm going fishing. that's with an oil burning 5.3 Jimmy. better then my boat which gets about 2.7mpg. :biggrin::texasflag


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Read somewhere that 'jackrabbit' starts and stops decreases MPG by 30%.


Just food for thought...


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

'06 Duramax, highway towing boat anywhere between 15-17mpg (22' majek.) City is what sucks.

But, mine does have a straight pipe exhaust, CAI, tune, etc.. Maximum air flow possible. 

Like everyone said, if you want better towing MPG you gonna have to slow her down and maybe a cold air intake would help a bit. Even with my truck running 75-80mph puts a BIG impact on MPG. Keep it around 70-75, it will hang in the 15's. Wind also plays a factor in it of course. You're truck will put that boat no problem, it's just what's in your right foot.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

sgrem said:


> BMW x5 with 3 liter diesel.
> 26ft Southshore with oversize TTop weighs 6500 pounds.
> 14 mpg towing at 70mph. 18 mpg towing at 60mph. Get 35mpg empty.


Swirl valve delete and straight pipe and tune that 3 litre :biggrin: Been checking those out but in 335d ~2011 when I give my kids my other diesels... Inline , the way diesel should be.


----------



## Nitroexpress (Apr 7, 2010)

I just got barely over ten in my '17 Powerstoke towing my 23' Haynie cat. Towing sucks fuel and there's not a whole lot to do about it other than driving technique - Highway speeds at 70 and above are going to use a lot of fuel. I'm of the opinion that going to a diesel truck to save 3-4 MPG is a poor solution and you aren't going to bolt on an aftermarket part that's going to return anything significant.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

For what its worth, I'm only seeing about 11-12mpg while towing with my '19 3.5 ecoboost. 20ft bluewave, so not a heavy boat at all. Pulls it like a champ, but around 11mpg at 65mph. Anything over and it drops accordingly, I don't push it past 70 anyway.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*right*



Nitroexpress said:


> I just got barely over ten in my '17 Powerstoke towing my 23' Haynie cat. Towing sucks fuel and there's not a whole lot to do about it other than driving technique - Highway speeds at 70 and above are going to use a lot of fuel. I'm of the opinion that going to a diesel truck to save 3-4 MPG is a poor solution and you aren't going to bolt on an aftermarket part that's going to return anything significant.


never been a big diesel fan, but I'm not in the cattle or hot shot business either. there is no doubt, a diesel will tow circles around gas. so if you tow heavy loads daily, it only makes since to have a diesel. i tow at most 2 or 3 times a week, 15 to 30 miles one way, and a few trips south each year. i can get away with gas, my 2013 just turned 100k miles. So I think I'm in the market for a 2019 GMC, 6.2l ,white exterior. but sure is nice not having a payment. :texasflag


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

*5.9L Cummins*

My Dodge gets about 13MPG pulling my 22' Xtreme or hauling 5000# of feed on a flat bed trailer. It never sweats......


----------



## RTXfisher (Aug 3, 2016)

Got a 2015 ram half ton with hemi and 3.21 rear end. Pulling an 18 foot bluewave. Maybe weighs 2000 pounds loaded to the brim. I see 12-14mpg running 70-80 mph. Completely stock. Get 20-22 unloaded.
I do have a bed-cover which could be helping some.
The mileage surprises me. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Well I improved to 9.6 MPG just by keeping it under 60 mph. Guess ill be leaving earlier from now on


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

My 5.3 is about the same pulling my 22â€™, 7000 lb offshore cat at 70 mph.

I donâ€™t see the issue. Gas is $2.50/gal, and Iâ€™m sure you pass a few stations at least every 25 miles.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Three things men lie about most:
- size of their Johnson 
- golf scores
- gas mileage


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Have a live tune performed on it, will wake the truck up and improve MPG. There are plenty of options for good tuners all over SE Texas. Price ranging from $300+ 
Itâ€™s not gonna make it a diesel by any means but will pay for itself over time in improved MPG if you donâ€™t play with the pedal on the right too much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

2011 6.7 F350 SRW 4x4. Delete with GDP tunes using an EZ Lynk. Towing 19' JH around 65-70 MPH. I usually average between 11.5-13.5 towing from Rosenberg to Indian Lake/Los Fresnos down in the RGV.


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

I pull a 22 Outrage with a 2009 Ram 3500 6.7 Cummins. Full delete and a straight pipe with factory muffler. Run between 70 and 75. Depending on wind I get between 14 and 15 mpg.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Wedge said:


> Ford Super Duty in 6.2 gas......Heavy loads 7.7. Boat.....JH Performance B 225.....10 Mpg.


What's a heavy load? 7.7 would be nice. I just towed my 11K lb fifth wheel from Dallas to Victoria down Hwy 77. With my 6.2L gasser averaged 6.2 MPG trying to hold 65. Way more hills than I thought. Don't know that I missed a gas station.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

PassingThru said:


> What's a heavy load? 7.7 would be nice. I just towed my 11K lb fifth wheel from Dallas to Victoria down Hwy 77. With my 6.2L gasser averaged 6.2 MPG trying to hold 65. Way more hills than I thought. Don't know that I missed a gas station.


We tried to talk you into that diesel, lol. That's a lot of weight for a gasser.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Maybe considering a diesel now. Will cost more $'s of course.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

PassingThru said:


> Maybe considering a diesel now. Will cost more $'s of course.


After pulling it one time, you'll forget about those extra $$$'s. I can see up til about 8k lbs, but after that the diesel proves it's worth.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Torque*



SSST said:


> After pulling it one time, you'll forget about those extra $$$'s. I can see up til about 8k lbs, but after that the diesel proves it's worth.


Yep lots of toque at hi way speed, pulled my 26 glacier bay with a 6.0 , 3:73 
Got 6-7 mpg in a heavy wind, switching to diesel I never understood the hi way torque till reading this 
I still wouldnâ€™t switch back to diesel unless I did more 300+ miles one way 
Interesting read 
https://www.todaystrucking.com/torque-rules/


----------

